# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Ситуация с этим коронавирусом

## geogratin-gosbvr423

Нынешняя ситуация с этим коронавирусом просто шокирует своими масштабами заболевания. Болеют все поголовно. Остается только уповать на иммунитет, который я, кстати, укрепляю последний год средством, под названием Ликопид 1 мг. Это иммуномодулирующий препарат, который можно пить даже для профилактики. Кому интересно, по ссылке [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] можно более детально почитать про препарат, а также посмотреть схему и дозировки приема.

----------

